# Javascript (für Dashboard-Widget) fremde Webseite auslesen



## zeroize (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo Tutorials.de-Leute!

Ich hab mal wieder ein ziemlich spezielles Problem - vielleicht kann mir da jemand helfen. Ich will für mich ein Dashboard-Widget (MacOSX) schreiben - das sind eigentlich HTML-Dateien mit Javascript, also nichts anderes, als wenn ich normalen Javascript auf einem Webserver betreibe.

Nun möchte ich, dass dieses Widget eine Webseite ausliest (leider kein RSS) und das es mir Teile aus dem DOM ausgibt. Das Problem ist nun - wie lade ich mit Javascript von einer externen Webseite eine HTML-Datei und lade das DOM in den Speicher um Teile auszulesen?

Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen guten Tipp für mich 

Freue mich über jede Anregung!

Schönen Gruß
zeroize


----------



## maeTimmae (3. Mai 2009)

Hej!

Die mitgelieferte AJAX-Schnittstelle von jQuery beispielsweise kann die aufgerufenen Dokumente bereits selbstständig in ein entsprechendes Schema übersetzen - in deinem Fall bietet sich HTML oder vielleicht sogar XML an.
Möchtest du auf jQuery verzichten, kannst du dir dennoch mal anschauen, wie es sich etwa realisieren lässt.

Ich weiß nun nicht, in wiefern sich die Rückgabe beim Typ 'HTML' anbietet, sofern es sich um ein XHTML-Dokument handelt, lässt sich definitiv über den 'XML'-Typ das DOM des empfangenen Dokuments im Callback verarbeiten und / oder speichern.
Solltest du auf "normalem Text" arbeiten müssen, müsstest du dir via regulärem Ausdruck oder dem Parsen der Rückgabe die gesuchte Stelle rauspicken.


----------



## zeroize (3. Mai 2009)

Ja cool!
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort - jQuery wollte ich mir sowieso irgendwann mal ansehen - ein Grund mehr das eher früher als später zu tun. Mir war nur nicht klar, dass man mit AJAX auch von externen Servern Dateien laden kann. Das mit dem XHTML kann ich leider vergessen - ist aber nicht so schlimm - mein Prototype benutzt auch regular expressions (ist übrigens in Python geschrieben und DAS hat nur 5 Minuten gedauert - ich liebe diese Sprache  ).
Wenn ich weiter bin, werde ich vielleicht den Code hier noch mal posten, damit der Thread wirklich geschlossen werden kann.
Danke!


----------

